# Heidelberg Catechism Question 40, 41, and 42



## Blue Tick (Nov 28, 2008)

Question 40. Why was it necessary for Christ to humble himself even "unto death"?

Answer: Because with respect to the justice and truth of God, satisfaction for our sins could be made no otherwise, than by the death of the Son of God. 

Question 41. Why was he also "buried"?

Answer: Thereby to prove that he was really dead. 

Question 42. Since then Christ died for us, why must we also die?

Answer: Our death is not a satisfaction for our sins, but only an abolishing of sin, and a passage into eternal life.


----------

